# Mixing up Fumigillin-B



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

I am getting two packages of Bees this week... My first!

Anyway, I was planning to medicate them with Fumigillin in their sugar syrup and I am having a hell of a time trying to figure out how to make up the dose. I am planning to feed a 1:1 syrup solution, so by my rough estimate, 20# of sugar with 1 gallon of water. Now, How much fumigillin do I put into this solution?? I am mixing enough to feed just these two hives.

If I am doing this wrong, please inform.

Thanks!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Relax. 
The directions are on the lable.
2:1 syrup is used with Fumagillin so that the bees will consume the medicated syrup.
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Feeding Fumagillin*

The product is light sensitive. feed it inside the hive,
Ernie


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

1:1 syrup, 8# sugar to one gallon water, will make 1 1/2 gallons syrup.
2:1 syrup, 16# sugar to one gallon water, will make 2 gallons syrup.
feed bees two gallons for fall feeding and one for spring feeding,

Betterbee has some good directions on their website.

http://www.betterbee.com/prodinfo.asp?number=FUM1&variation=


----------



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

Ernie - So will they refuse to take the syrup with fumigillin if it is mixed in a 1:1 solution? I was of the understanding that the 1:1 is what you want to feed in the springtime.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Read the directions at Betterbee's site. All the info is right there.

" Dissolve 5 lbs of sugar for spring feeding (or 7 lbs. of sugar for fall feeding) into very hot water."

If you mix in 5# to a gallon it's not even 1:1, it is less than that. Use 8# for a gallon if you want to make 1:1, or mix 2:1. The bees will take their medicine in the syrup either way you want to feed.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

great. thanks a bunch!


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

the Betterbee directions don't say how much water to use...

To make 1 gallon of sugar syrup with Fumagilin B: mix 1 rounded teaspoon of Fumagilin B with 1 oz of warm water. Dissolve 5 lbs of sugar for spring feeding (or 7 lbs. of sugar for fall feeding) into very hot water.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

As I recall the feed should be cooled before adding the Fumagilin B
Clint


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes it should be cool.
Directions are in Beekeeping for Dummies. 2.5 quarts water, 5 pounds sugar, 1 teaspoon 
Fumadil-B mixed in half a cup of cool water. You can also add two tablespoons of Honey B Healthy.
Is Fumagilin B mixed the same way?

I mix with a paint mixer in a drill.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*Fumagilin & honey supers*

i'm thinking i need to use Fumagilin on one of my hives, but i dont have any yet. how late in the spring can you use it before the flow? is it the type of thing that as soon as the syrup is gone then it is safe to put supers on?


----------

